# Δ as V?



## Miralasa

In which cases letter δ is pronounced like v? Cannot find that documented anywhere.


----------



## Perseas

Do you mean the Greek ν (Ν)? I don't think there is such a case.


----------



## Miralasa

No, like latin v. For example in _δήμιου_ /'vimiu/.


----------



## anafandon

<Δ,δ> is pronounced like <<th>> in the word <<the>>

example:


*The* women


----------



## Perseas

Miralasa said:


> No, like latin v. For example in _δήμιου_ /'vimiu/.


Again it's /ð/.


----------



## Miralasa

So you want to say the first sound is the same as in _δρόμος_, _Έλλαδα_ or _the_? No way.


----------



## Perseas

Miralasa said:


> So you want to say the first sound is the same as in _δρόμος_, _Έλλαδα_ or _the_? No way.


Greeks pronounce δ in "δήμιου" as δ (not as Latin v). What do you mean by "no way"?


----------



## shawnee

Miralasa said:


> No way.


Ορίστε μας!


----------



## Miralasa

Well, it still seems that Δ has at least 3 allophones: _ð_, _d_ and _v_. Is that so?


----------



## Apollodoros

Miralasa said:


> Well, it still seems that Δ has at least 3 allophones: _ð_, _d_ and _v_. Is that so?



No.


----------



## fdb

Many speakers of English cannot pronounce /ϑ/ and /δ/ and replace them by /f/ and /v/ respectively. This is a common speech defect. I would not be surprised if it happens to some Greek speakers too.


----------



## rev98

Maybe you think of the case when ν and τ are together in ντ, so that they become the sound /d/?


----------



## Viados

I am learning Greek and I have also noticed that many times 'δ' is pronounced quite often like /v/ and not /δ/. (I listen to online radio and songs from mp3.) To my ears it sounds definitely different than 'typical' English pronunciation of 'δ'. On the other hand, the pronunciation of 'θ' sounds almost equal in Greek and English.


----------



## Perseas

Viados said:


> I am learning Greek and I have also noticed that many times 'δ' is pronounced quite often like /v/ and not /δ/.


Perhaps this is your impression or the impression of some non-native learners of Greek .  I 've never got this impression. Of course some few speakers may have a problem with their articulation/right pronunciation, but this is another matter.


----------



## porkkanaraaste

I've been learning Greek for some time, but I've never heard δ sound like /v/, and /ð/ does not exist in my native language (neither does /v/). I do agree with Viados that the English voiced th often sounds a bit different than δ.


----------

